

Zombie Population Explosion – A Lesson in Factorygirl Creation - zimkies
http://eng.joingrouper.com/blog/2015/02/09/zombie-population-explosion-a-lesson-in-factorygirl-creation/

======
CGamesPlay
Is this an ActiveRecord thing? We use FactoryGirl and DataMapper at our site
and we can just use the build hooks all over. When DataMapper saves an object
it saves the entire tree, which means that when FactoryGirl creates the object
the process looks like this:

    
    
        1. Instantiate a new, unsaved User
        2. Instantiate a new, unsaved Weapon and assign to the User
        3. Save the user
        4. Save cascades and saves the Weapon

------
dlib
Unintended side-effects like these are why I prefer to stick to normal
fixtures. They get the job done and save me from adding another dependency to
my projects. Fixtures are also pretty straightforward and keep me from
learning yet another DSL. I'm sure FactoryGirl has valid usecases but it's not
for me.

